# Steaming yourself



## footballsam (Nov 17, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of putting a cloth over your head and inhaling steam from boiling water? I heard this can be a good way to clear the sinuses or lungs. What herbs can you put in the boiling water to make it better?


----------



## BlackPaladin (Oct 20, 2008)

A couple drops of eucalyptus oil.

Peppermint oil works, but not as effective, in my opinion. Well, in others' opinions, too, because they have eucalyptus in Vick's inhalers, but not peppermint!


----------



## 3libras (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, my kitchen sink water gets very very hot so I just turn it on full blast all the way to hot and put a towl over my head. I inhale as much steam as possible. It really helps loosen all the gunk in your chest.


----------



## xj35s (Oct 29, 2008)

you're missing the second half of the treatment. It should be practice to inhale very quick and deep and exhale moderately. This will draw out moisture left over that can lead to pneumonia. Moist and dark is an orgy for bacteria.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Oct 19, 2008)

For sinus cleaning I use NeilMed Pharmaceuticals, Makers of Sinus Rinse, NasaFlo Netipot, Nasal Irrigation

I have bad sinus issues and this works great, I've found that I don't suffer from colds like others in my office, I use mine twice a day and more when I do get a cold, helps with the symptoms


----------



## Avarice (Oct 3, 2008)

Ohh great to know that part, xj35s. I had heard many times about steaming but that is one thing that has been failed to be mentioned to me numerous times. I am very glad to know this now....especially because I feel a sinus infection coming on at this very moment....uggh great.


----------



## jones34 (Jul 24, 2009)

xj35s said:


> you're missing the second half of the treatment. It should be practice to inhale very quick and deep and exhale moderately. This will draw out moisture left over that can lead to pneumonia. Moist and dark is an orgy for bacteria.


Well I used to take steaming,i mainly used it to open up my face Pores so that All black heads and White heads Will remove after that I apply my face Pack,Well I'll use this Steam for my lungs also thank's for sharing this useful Second part also.


----------



## Jehiel Balfour (Aug 8, 2009)

Steaming does make you lose weight for like a couple of hrs because with the heat you are dehydrating yourself as soon as you drink again POOF its back to the weight you were before.


----------



## james_schwartz (Aug 17, 2009)

Its is proved that Steaming burn up to 600 Calories in a 30 Minute Steam. Sound good for weight loss.


----------



## jremstuart (Apr 8, 2010)

I often steam my face.Its good for cleaning skin.Steaming cleans the skin of all surface dirt, stimulates the circulation and unclogs blocked pores.The high temperature helps the pores do open and this way your body will clear of the toxins and the cosmetic products will reach every skin cell.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a steam shower it sure helps when i'm sore from working out or when i start to feel sick or get a cold if nothing else it improves circulation


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Great thread!! I make the bestest damn Chicken "Stoop" in the world! lots of pepper, that really warms your innerards and opens your sinuses..( Stoop is soup so thick you can eat it with a fork)

Also I plan to build a steam house, not a Sauna but a steam room, small wood stove with a pan of rocks on it, let it get hot, spray water on it and a drop of eucalyptus oil.... it is not only great for what ails you it's wonder for cleaning the toxins and your spirit...

I love a hot tub too!!, in the winter sit in the HOT water and watch the stars, had one in Montana when Hale bop ( sp) was riding across the heavens it was awesome...freezing cold and we were warm and snug...when you get out you have a few seconds to run for the door before you feel the cold...WONDERFUL!!!... but probably not a good idea off grid with solar power...at least the amount I can afford..

I forgot...Her Self brought home some tea from a local Asian store, ginger and cayan pepper and some sugar...a cup of that heats you up and makes you feel good...


----------

